# Arrivée en robe d'été



## AMANDIN1 (13 Décembre 2022)

*Bonjour, j'ai accueilli ce matin une petite fille de deux ans qui est arrivée en robe d'été. Certes, elle avait un manteau et des collants en laine, mais tee shirt manches longues et robe en coton toute fine. Il faisait moins 6 degrés ce matin.
Je me demande bien comment on va faire si il y a coupure d'électricité. C'est régulier que les enfants arrivent avec des tenues légères, alors si on doit économiser le chauffage, et bien c'est compliqué.*


----------



## caroline99 (13 Décembre 2022)

Chez moi aussi 'ai une petite qui est habillée  en hiver comme en été, toujours avec des baskets, en été pas de casquette, en hiver pas de gant ni chapeau, je me demande franchement  pourquoi certain PE ont des enfants ....


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

A la maison j'ai 24°C
Mes loulous sont tous en body 

Chauffage collectif 
Impossible de régler la température 

Mais le matin ils arrivent tous habillé très chaudement


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

24 degrés c'est énorme ! Trop chaud pour moi. Ça me déclencherait des migraines. ☹️
Ici rien à dire sur l'habillement de mes accueillis. Elles sont adaptées à la saison. A part que je peste sur les salopettes et les petits boutons. J'ai beau demander aux parents de privilégier des tenues pratiques, je ne suis pas toujours entendue. Avec une moyenne de 16 changes par jour, les vêtements pratiques ça change la vie ! 😉


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

moi la petite L de 6 mois arrive en ............. pyjama et robe de chambre !!! 😱  😱 😨😨😱😱

PAS de manteau, ni bonnet, ni écharpe, ni gants, ni couverture supplémentaire pour sortir de la voiture ........ 

résultat elle tousse pffffff ......mais évidemment c'est les dents !!!


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

Oui 24°C et j'ouvre les fenêtres en grand dès que les petits sont à la sieste sinon ça monte et ça monte
Je suis en débardeur à la maison et meme comme ça j’ai chaud

Et pourtant la chaufferie est soit disant réglée à 19°C
Mais plus on monte dans les étages plus il fait chaud
2 étages lus haut chez mes amis il fait 27°C 
C'est les bahamas


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Décembre 2022)

Il faut expliquer clairement aux parents que la tenue doit être adaptée à la saison, et aux sorties.
Que si la puéricultrice de la PMI passait à l'improviste, elle pourrait  faire un signalement... (même si c'est pas vrai l'important est que le PE le croit et pense risquer des ennuis).
Moi j'ai un poêle à granulés à qui je demande 20° mais il fait un peu comme il veut 😂 donc il fait bon chez moi mais ce n'est pas une raison pour que les enfants arrivent débraillés.


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91 

C'est pas quelle pourrait 
c'est quelle peu faire un signalement 

Et franchement ça serait justifié 
Est ce que ça viendrai à l'idée de la maman d'aller au travail avec une pet robe d'été en plein mois de décembre ? 
Je pense pas


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Je ne me souviens pas d'enfants peu habillés en hiver et si il manquait le bonnet l'écharpe et les gants j'avais ce qu'il fallait chez moi (mais rare) ! pas question qu'ils sortent sans rien ... bien sûr le soir je récupérais mes affaires sauf pour les PE en qui j'avais une grande confiance qu'ils me les ramènent le lendemain matin ou mis dans le sac !!! nouvelle génération de gens foutistes ou alors la petite a fouillé dans son armoire et elle a "voulu" mettre cette robe-là puisque maintenant on laisse tout faire aux enfants !!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Oui 24°C et j'ouvre les fenêtres en grand dès que les petits sont à la sieste sinon ça monte et ça monte
> Je suis en débardeur à la maison et meme comme ça j’ai chaud
> 
> Et pourtant la chaufferie est soit disant réglée à 19°C
> ...


bonjour, il faut fermer les robinets, c'est ce que je faisais quand j'étais en collectif.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

On a pas accès au robinet 
Ils sont dans les escaliers dans un local fermé à clé 

Mais j'y ai pensé


----------



## Marine35 (14 Décembre 2022)

Moi j’accueille tous les jours un petit habillé léger, déjà depuis cet été il n’a plus de body. Je pensais qu’il en aurait à nouveau cet automne mais non. Aux pieds il n’a que des petites sneackers basses, le manteau ne ferme plus ( il a déjà servi à 3 enfants). Il ne porte qu’un t-shirt fin à manches longues. Rarement un pull ( il en a 2). Aujourd’hui ça n’a pas gelé donc pas de bonnet ( 2 degrés). Il pleut donc pas de sortie aujourd’hui mais je ne me prive pas quand le temps le permet. Papa récupère son fils le soir avec chaussures et chaussettes mouillées ( il part en chaussons du coup). J’ai réclamé plusieurs fois une tenue complète de rechange mais c’est trop demandé.


----------



## Marine35 (14 Décembre 2022)

J’ai eu l’inverse aussi:  enfant trop couvert et ce n’est pas mieux. C’était encore l’été, septembre, l’enfant a demandé à mettre un t-shirt et un short, il réclamait une tenue d’été. Il arrivait à 10h le matin jusqu’à 18h donc températures suffisamment chaudes, au pire il suffit de prévoir un gilet. Bref il est arrivé habillé comme un clown: body manches longues, t-shirt court, gilet, veste jaune fluo, leggings avec motif rose fluo, short orange et un bob vert.


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Marine35 
J'ai exactement la même... Plus de body... Le ventre et le dos à l'air en permanence. En plus des couches Pull Up qui ne tiennent pas.
On lui voit la moitié de la raie des fesses. Je l'ai dit plusieurs fois aux parents. Rien ne change.
Je laisse tomber. Si cet enfant est malade les parents verront bien.  Je ne l'ai que 3 jours par semaine.


----------



## Marine35 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91 des bodys il en a ( ceux du grand-frère) mais je pense que c’est pour avoir moins de linge à laver. C’est pareil je passe mon temps à rentrer le t-shirt dans le pantalon car dos et bidon à l’air. L’autre jour j’ai écourté la sortie au parc car il avait froid


----------



## nounou ohana (14 Décembre 2022)

j'explique tj aux parents qu'il m'est plus simple de déshabiller que d'inventer des habits que je n'ai pas...

un papa avait le chic en automne hiver pour ne presque pas couvrir sa fille.. tous les matins c'était la meme chose je faisais la remarque et cela peu importe si un autre parent arrivait en même temps, après tout c'est bon quoi.. 
un matin où je ne sais pas j'avais du mal dormir, j'ai fini par lui dire que vu qu'on sortait si sa fille tombait malade il allait etre ennuyé, il m'a demandé pourquoi, j'ai répondu que je ne prendrais pas sa fille malade et que quand il perdra des jours pour s'en occuper et bien il prendra peut etre 5 minutes pour l'habiller convenablement et que je n'allais certainement pas privé les autres enfants de la promenade...
et bien çà a été terminé, la petite a tj tout eu derrière


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> On a pas accès au robinet
> Ils sont dans les escaliers dans un local fermé à clé
> 
> Mais j'y ai pensé


je vous parlais des robinets qui sont sur les radiateurs,moi j'appelle ça "robinet" parceque ça ce ferme et re ouvre comme un robinet (les anciens) mais peut être que vous avez des thermostats aujourd'hui, bref... on peut arrêté les radiateurs de chaque pièce il y a un moyen


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee 
Non je n'ai pas de radiateur 
Je suis chauffée par le sol

C'est pour cela que je ne peux pas baisser la température 

J'ouvre en grand toutes les 30 minutes pour faire descendre la température 
Et je dors avec la fenêtre ouverte et les volets fermés sinon il est impossible de dormir tellement on a chaud 
C'est très désagréable


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Décembre 2022)

body ou sous pull col  montant en hiver ça!!! je les saoule jusqu'à ce qu'ils craquent lol je leur explique que l'enfant tombe malade si le froid rentre par le dos,les poumons se trouve au dos et sans protection surtout qu'avec les mouvements ça baille souvent au cou, puis cagoule ou bonnet avec des cache oreilles et bottes de pluies il ne sert à rien de sur couvrir l'enfant l'important est de savoir comment l'habillé .


----------



## Capri95 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐️

Eh bien je vois que je ne suis pas la seule dans cette situation !
Le petit que j'accueil marche depuis ses 11 mois.. super vous me direz, oui mais voilà il n'a pas de chaussure de marche, il a toujours les mêmes depuis ces 7 mois il à 14 mois aujourd'hui .. trop petites, en toile bref des pseudos chaussures qui ne tiennent pas chaud et que l'on met quand l'enfant ne marche pas encore..
Bien souvent il n'a pas de body donc bidon à l'air comme le t-shirt sort du pantalon.. il est souvent malade, mais elle ne se remet jamais en question.. 
Comme je sors régulièrement avec les enfants et là c'est l'excitation car il à bien neigé, donc bataille de boule de neige, course dans la neige.. et bien le pauvre petit il reste dans la poussette, il est impossible pour moi de lui mettre les pieds dans la neige..
D'un côté je ne vais pas privé mes deux loulous de s'amuser dans la neige d'autant plus qu'ils sont équipés eux !
J'ai eu beau insisté pas moyen d'avoir une paire de chaussure correcte.. j'ai laissé tombé je ne dit plus rien depuis quelques mois.
C'est bien triste .. peut être qu'il en aura pour l'été prochain qui sait..


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> Bonjour  🖐️
> 
> il est souvent malade, mais elle ne se remet jamais en question..
> Comme je sors régulièrement avec les enfants et là c'est l'excitation car il à bien neigé, donc bataille de boule de neige, course dans la neige.. et bien le pauvre petit il reste dans la poussette, il est impossible pour moi de lui mettre les pieds dans la neige..
> ...


ben un cas comme ça faudrait peut être faire intervenir votre PMI.. ils sont là pour ça... c'est leur job après tout


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Kikine pas de chaussures vous pensez que la PMI va intervenir ? mais oui elle est là pour le bien-être des enfants ! j'ai reçu un coup de fil de sa part pour bien moins que çà (une maman qui s'était plainte que je n'avais pas rendue les affaires de son enfant j'attendais juste mes papiers de fin de contrat on se protège comme on peut !) bref c'est bien triste pour ce petit perso et parce que je suis comme çà j'aurais trouvé des bottes sur un VG pour ne pas priver ce petit mais je vais me faire huer !!!


----------



## B29 (15 Décembre 2022)

Je demande l'hiver aux parents de mettre un collant sous les pantalons pour les filles et des chaussettes ainsi elles ont plus chaud car j'ai du carrelage et elles enlèvent constamment leurs chaussons.  Pour les 2 autres (garçons de - 6 mois), je demande de mettre un collant dans le sac et quand nous allons nous promener je les mets comme ça ils ont bien chaud eux aussi. Les parents ne sont pas choqués par ma demande.


----------



## Capri95 (15 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> bref c'est bien triste pour ce petit perso et parce que je suis comme çà j'aurais trouvé des bottes sur un VG pour ne pas priver ce petit mais je vais me faire huer !!!


Je comprend ton point de vu, je pallie à pas mal de manque avec ce petit, je ne peux pas faire plus et non ce n'est pas à moi de lui acheter des chaussures même d'occasion.. 
Je n'ai plus de chaussure pour le dehors de mon fils aussi petite, j'ai encore des patins un peu fourré montant qui lui vont, donc je pallie avec ça.
Depuis qu'il fait froid, il n'avait même pas de couvre pied pour la poussette, la couverture n'étant pas suffisante, j'ai ressorti un habillage de l'ancienne poussette de mon fils qui permet de couvrir les pieds ainsi que le haut par chance il coïncidé à peu près à la sienne.. je lui met aussi les gants, le bonnet je crois que j'en fait assez. 
Je lui ai proposé qu'elle achète une combi pilote, mais rien..


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Capri95 oui vous faites déjà beaucoup ! 🤩et c'est bien pour ce petit ... mais les parents attendent quoi pour acheter ce qu'il faut il y a bcq de choses pas chères faut pas pousser ... papa et maman sont habillés comment eux je suis curieuse ???


----------



## Cha 72 (16 Décembre 2022)

Je crois qu’on peut dire n’importe quoi, certains parents n’en feront qu’à leur tête (même si habiller chaudement un enfant en cas de grand froid me parait, à moi, assez logique 😂😂)! Maintenant, j’arrête de me battre avec ce genre de pe et j’avise…
Pour les coupures…
Perso, sans électricité, je ne peux pas assurer l’accueil dans de bonnes conditions… Je ne sais pas comment ça se passera…


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Une chose à faire: le dire aux parents, le dire et le redire jusqu'à ce qu'ils comprennent bien le message. Si vous avez un cahier de transmission, écrivez le aussi autant que vous le pouvez, ils finiront pas comprendre je pense et si ce n'est pas le cas, je pense qu'il faudra prendre un ton un peu plus sévère ( pas méchant évidement mais sérieux )  car au final, c'est dans l'intérêt de l'enfant !
Bon courage


----------

